# CAI - Calidus Resources



## krisbarry (6 May 2005)

Looks like it could run this arvo


----------



## malachii (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Sorry - not meaning to sound rude but why?????????

Malachii


----------



## krisbarry (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Increase on intended buyers side now showing 25 buyers and only 24 sellers, also Phase 1 Clinical Trials of Tripeptofen about to start.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Three trades and a turnover of 94,000 shares ($3478) and you think PNO is going to have a run this afternoon?

Kris this is looking like another one of your famous ramps, along the lines of LVL.

Don't tell me, you hold?

 :goodnight


----------



## krisbarry (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Here we go again, shot down in flames just becuase I mention a stock.  I said "COULD" go for a run. PNO is a stock that runs very well when intended buyers is greater than intended sellers.  That is well known.  

....And buy the way I do not hold this stock, I just watch it quite often as it has made me a lot of money in the past.


----------



## krisbarry (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Not going to bother posting on this site anymore, just going to be a passive sheep-follower observer!  

So much for a discussion!


----------



## Joe Blow (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Here we go again, shot down in flames just becuase I mention a stock.  I said "COULD" go for a run. PNO is a stock that runs very well when intended buyers is greater than intended sellers.  That is well known.
> 
> ....And buy the way I do not hold this stock, I just watch it quite often as it has made me a lot of money in the past.




Kris, I don't want you to think I have it in for you because I don't.

I just think that if you are going to say that a stock looks like it's going on a run this afternoon, maybe it should actually LOOK like it's going for a run.   

If PNO had significantly higher than average buyer depth and turnover then I would have had no problem with your thread. But at the moment PNO looks like it's going nowhere.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Not going to bother posting on this site anymore, just going to be a passive sheep-follower observer!
> 
> So much for a discussion!




Kris, I don't wish to become a political figure on this site, but it is my job as administrator to try and keep some semblance of order here and to maintain a high standard. I certainly don't wish to stifle any discussion. Perhaps you simply should have elaborated some more in your initial post.

I think you are overreacting a little but whether or not you post here is completely up to you. Like I said, I have nothing against you or anyone else here. 

I'm just trying to do my job.


----------



## krisbarry (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

...Ohhh Joe Blow look whats happened, PNO has had a little run up +21.2%, call me a ramper, bugger off!


----------



## canny (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I thought yesterday it was getting the feel of a build up. Wouldn't be surprised to see more significant movement next week - it is a classic spiker!


----------



## tech/a (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

There were 10 trades all day totalling around $15000 invested in this company causing a 21% rise.

Perspective--thats all I can say.

I agree with Malachii----why.
Still it would have to be the greatest call Ive seen in years.
Proof is on the score board!

Fact is often stranger than fiction.


Got any more like that Kris?


----------



## Stan 101 (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

it cost me a small fortune to prove you right Kris!  : (j/k)


----------



## Joe Blow (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> ...Ohhh Joe Blow look whats happened, PNO has had a little run up +21.2%, call me a ramper, bugger off!




Kris, you have entirely missed the point.

All I was trying to do was to get you to start a thread with something a little more substantial than "Looks like it could run this arvo".

Some days I can't believe I actually pay to do this job.


----------



## RichKid (6 May 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Kris, you have entirely missed the point.
> 
> All I was trying to do was to get you to start a thread with something a little more substantial than "Looks like it could run this arvo".
> 
> Some days I can't believe I actually pay to do this job.




Although I may appear biased I think Joe made the right call, Kris, you know you've been posting on stocks like RRS and LVL in a similar vein, if you keep saying it's going to go up and some stage it might. You need a bit more than what you've posted. Imagine if everyone posted like you, this site would go down the gurgler. If you are finding it hard to keep upto the standard then see some of the other posts on this site that get good feedback and try to draw the essence of those. 

Just because your posts coincided with a surge in the sp it doesn't justify poor quality posts, neither does it justify abusing the person who keeps the site going when he's already explained the basis of his criticism. Saying the stock went up is not an answer. And be assured that you will not be the last person taken on for repeatedly making substandard posts on particular stocks (eg Chicken).  

Again, imagine how this site would change if we all posted minor variations in depth or other 'impressions' alone.

You are obviously still welcome here but if you find another site which is more conducive to your posts then you may prefer such a site. I would prefer to see you continue posting here while improving the quality of your posts, if you need to get something off your chest which is not significant perhaps use the journal function.

You may take my remarks as a personal affront but that is not my intention, I like to discuss the issues directly as I have tried to above.

Happy Trading!


----------



## krisbarry (7 July 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

A classic spike stock, looking healthy again.

** I DO NOT HOLD **


----------



## canny (7 July 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> A classic spike stock, looking healthy again.
> 
> ** I DO NOT HOLD **



Watching with interest.
I DO hold - it's due for aim listing in London this month and other projects may be ready for unleashing.
One of these days - hopefully this week, we'll see a good rise. (Better than todays 10%)


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

PNO has hit the wall of late, and is looking a little ill.  

Is the listing on AIM still going ahead?

What about the USA/Australia patents?


** I do not hold **


----------



## krisbarry (22 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I hold this one now....looks to be hotting up.

It might be that ADVANCE HEALTHCARE GROUP LTD, is about to come out of suspened trading with an announcement.

PNO sold its medical products group to AHG, hence that may explain the sharp rise today.

I hold and await for tomorrows trade, or an announcement to confirm it.


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

On the 20th of September 2005 VSG (Visomed) releases an announcement to secure a pharmacy deal with three major wholesalers.

VSG distributes Funhaler. A device used in the treatment of Asthma.  The Funhaler won an award on The New Inventors TV show ABC.

Advanced Healthcare Group is the exclusive distributor of Funhaler, they have sold 4,500 units to date.

Australia has one of the highest rates of Asthma in the world and this disease is on the increase.

PNO is a major holder of AHG.


----------



## Rockon2 (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Im reading all this, Then realised, The stock your talking of is PNO. 
And not PNA !!

Take a squiz....


----------



## Kauri (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris....maybe they have come across some vacant U leases...      

  Best of luck with it... if EODer's noticed and get on today it could surge, after that who knows without an ann.


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

PNO turned a bit nasty on open, time to just sit and wait now.


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris waiting can be expensive.
You on this?


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Yes, 

Own 430,000 PNO shares.

Ouch now that has hurt my bank balance today.

Just got to hold in now!


----------



## canny (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

PNO can always pull surprises out of the pan - and still have a lot going for them.
When they run, they tend to really fly - so worth keeping a good eye on.
AHG will come out of suspension soon as VSG has already released their ann.
PNO has enough irons in the fire to be worth a lot more - even though it's dangerous to hold it without a stop loss.


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Yes I have seen PNO run very well in the past.

Not too worried at this stage, just kinda expected un upward movement today, the market can be a strange place somtimes.  Just when a stock shows bullish potential, it morphs into a bear.

It is one of my favorites, made a killing out of it last July in 1 day, so I do know of it potential.

In the meantime I will just hit myself on the head with a hammer and sign up for stage 1 trials of Tripeptofen, that should relieve the headache. LOL  

Where is that damn hammer again?


----------



## markrmau (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris,

Obviously there is real money to be made in these speccies. In your experience, are there any signals before they boom? Or are you better off doing what you did with LVL - buying them as they come down and ditching them after they explode?

Also, have you considered spreading your buys around a bit more? - in both timing of the buys and the number of speccies you hold.

My experience with CSE is that if they boom, you ditch it. Unfortunately I believed my own crap about what a good stock CSE was, and watched a $10k profit turn into a $2k profit.


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

The only signals I can tell is the strengthening of the intended buy side and a weakening of the sell orders.  I watch this happen yesterday on PNO for a while b4 I started buying in.

It may have been a delayed reaction to the annoucement on VSG, but too hard to confirm that.

I cannot really say if it is better to wait for the buy signal on a stock or just wait until a stock tumbles then buy in at a lower price and sell, when it goes up.  Either way, if you buy enough, and be patient, usually things come good.

I have spread my buys b4 and it tends just to look like a boring managed fund.  I like to take a few more risks, and place a large sum on 1 stock, and hope for the best.  If it falls, I just go back to work earn more and then buy more of the same stock.

I made just $10,500 in 1 day on PNO last July following Tripeptofen annoucement.  That was just pure luck, and one of my first trades ever on the stock market.  Not bad going, for a self taught trader.

If only all trades were that easy.


----------



## krisbarry (24 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

PNO chatter...

Momentum is on the up

Relative strength is also up

66% rise on Thursday, with no announcement

Chart shows a slight retraction from the highs on Thursday

More buyers to sellers- bull market present.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris your talking it up like a holder of a falling stock.
With a single day rising 66% ofcourse lagging indicators like RSI and Momentum will be up.
If you hold 430000 of these every drop of .001c Equals
$430---more than you earn in a fortnight.
And this isnt the only stock you have.

For someone who cries poverty your trading and risk stratagies dont reflect your supposed life style.
If your saving for a home loan where'd all the $$$s come from for your trading?


----------



## Kauri (24 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> On the 20th of September 2005 VSG (Visomed) releases an announcement to secure a pharmacy deal with three major wholesalers.
> 
> VSG distributes Funhaler. A device used in the treatment of Asthma.  The Funhaler won an award on The New Inventors TV show ABC.
> 
> ...




  Am a little concerned by AHG missing its last reporting date and being suspended for the two weeks since. Hope it comes back eventually with good news for you.


----------



## krisbarry (24 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Just running through the fundamentals of the stock, in terms of charting. Not all were positive, note the comment on retraction.

No, this is the only stock I own at the moment, sold out of BTV, due to capital raising @ 4 cents and will buy back into it at a later stage.

I like to take higher risks than some, as the rewards although rare, can be very sweet.

This is my home loan savings, risking it all on stocks.  Plenty of Pain, but lots to gain!

I turned $4,000 into $15,500 in one days trading on PNO b4, and this profit paid off lots of my HECS debt.  If I had done it the old fashion way, by working, i would still be paying it off.

PNO owns 10 million shares in AHG, so there must be a reason why PNO went up 66% on Thursday, I supsect insider trading.

AHG must be striking up a deal somehere, I note they are yet to lodge their 1/2 yearly account, hence the suspension.

Just a 5 cent rise in PNO would give me my whole annual salary! and it is possible, so I am willing to risk it.  Aint that the reason we are all here, risking money to gain wealth.  It is all risk right, depends on how much you are willing to risk for the reward.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Researching a little more into the options that PNO has on offer.

Three sets expire very soon, this could also be another reason for the sudden increase in share price of late

300,000 @ 2 cents - expire 13/10/05
300,000 @ 3 cents - expire 13/10/05
300,000 @ 3.5 cents - expire 13/10/05

source: Appendix 3B - New Issue x3 (31/12/04)


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> I like to take higher risks than some, as the rewards although rare, can be very sweet.
> 
> This is my home loan savings, risking it all on stocks.  Plenty of Pain, but lots to gain!
> 
> ...




Kris 

*So you do recognise that there are ways to step out side the square even for someone in your position!*

Even so I must say I dont like the way you handle risk.
Youre not prepared to take a loss you just hang in there.
This will eventually be your undoing.

Not only that but its also a very inefficient way to trade,as you will have funds locked in trades going south and trades that are stagnant while you watch other opportunities fly by.
You also open yourself to bankruptcy due to delisting--and in small caps that happens at an alarming rate!

You have the right idea in my view but a flawed methodology.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Kris
> 
> *So you do recognise that there are ways to step out side the square even for someone in your position!*
> 
> ...




Isn't hanging in there a form of handling risk?

Why freak out and sell when a stock goes south?

I see it as a positive opportunity to buy more.

I think this is a sensible trading system and I have proved it with LVL and it does work.

If that was the case I would have bought LVL @ 20 cents and sold @ 2.5 cents, a big loss!

BUT NO....

I bought in at 20 cents and average down to 8.6 cents, then sold out @ 12 cents with a profit!

There is all different ways to trade Tech/a and if your trading method works for you, well done.

My trading method works for me too!

Averaging down is a proven trading method to recover losses, along with using stop losses.

Who cares if an opportunity is missed, there is always another round the corner!

Even the big end of town have collapses too eg. HIH, AMP and it looks like TLS is heading that way too.

At the end of the day, if my bank balance goes to zero, I have to pick myself up off the floor and start all over again.  I have youth and time on my hands to build up that wealth again, no dramas!  And I have also learnt some valuable lessons along the way.

Equally your assests are at risk too.  You own rental properties right?  Lets say we get that 1 in 100 year flood or earthquake, fire storm, or even worse terrorism attack in Adelaide.  Your rentals properties may not be covered for some of the above events. Your insurance then becomes void.  You lose not only the property, but then you owe money on it and you also lose the rental returns gained from it.  I know my scenario is a little far fetched but strange things happen on this planet far beyond what insurance policies cover.


----------



## Porper (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Why freak out and sell when a stock goes south?
> 
> I see it as a positive opportunity to buy more.
> 
> I think this is a sensible trading system and I have proved it with LVL and it does work.




Kris,

I used to trade like you when I first started, and when it turns out good as it has for you I can understand why you think that trading method works.

Tech is actually correct though, eventually using this method will lose you the lot, it is just a time bomb waiting to go off, and when it does you will be broke.These small companies do go bust, or they can just hang around practically worthless while you are unable to get out.

Like you I used to think I knew best, ignoring the posts by the experienced investors/traders on here, but having read as much as I can the past 18 months, plus searching the web for the excellent material that can be found for free, (some of it is rubbish) I fully admit I was on the highway to poverty.

I like you am still fairly young, but I would rather listen now and retire early than learn the hard way by being stubborn, which is my worst trait. Just think about it.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I understand Tech/a theories and I do accept the fact that he is very experienced too.  

But... plenty of experienced people lose lots of money too.  Even the best are not immune to the fury of the market.

Plenty of brokers "top" themselves.

Plenty of investors listen to brokers and buy only to lose most, if not all of it.

I understand the risks I am taking and I have factored in losing the lot.  I can afford that too.

I was in $30,000 debt only a few years back and have turned that into credit.

With much help from the stock market (And I  did all this by teaching myself).

Trading small cap stocks is one of the only ways small investors like myself can make big bucks quickly.  No point buying a $5 stock to gain 2% a year, I would be better off putting my money in a savings account.

The only other option is to margin Lend, which and I am looking into at the moment.

I do not claim to know it all, I have much to learn.


----------



## el_ninj0 (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I like you am still fairly young, but I would rather listen now and retire early than learn the hard way by being stubborn, which is my worst trait. Just think about it.




I agree completely on that one Porper. I like many of us out there are far to stubborn, and in time, this will get us into trouble. The key to avoiding the trouble is to knowing when your stubborn behaviour is in place. Look at the facts, and look at them without bias. That said, I know what kris is doing aswell. Some choose to learn from others experiances and benefit from it, others simply have to learn their own way, and thats ok too, but they should be prepared to lose it all. Mabey kris will get lucky and never have to experiance that kind of loss, but the odds are far more in favour of the loss than the win.

Happy trading, and good luck.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

In defence of PNO, I find that as a small cap. company they have branched out into many other companies which will help to keep them afloat.

Corporate Structure:

The following diagram illustrates the Group's corporate structure.

Source www.pharmanet.com.au


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

From the darkside.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Thanks for the chart, although you seem to paint a very gloomy picture here.

So Tech/a with all your charting knowledge why did you say a close of 2.6 or lower? clearly you cannot judge a stock by charting alone!

I think PNO has hit the floor @ the 2 cents mark, and now start its slow trend upwards.

Why the 66% pump on Thursday?

Its got me stumped!

Even if it traded at your optimistic 4.1 level it will still bring me a tidy profit.  Its not all that bad is it, really?

I just remeber the days memebers on this board and other boards bagged the crap out of me when LVL hit the floor @ 2.5 cents and then, look what happened.  Anything is possible!!!


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

By the way here is a more optimistic 2 month chart of PNO


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris.

I veiw a chart from what it tells me.
Your looking for everything you can find that is positive (purely natural).
Yes anything is possible--from 20c tommorow to bankruptcy--niether likely.
Charts are not predictive---all they can do is give us a picture of trading sentiment.Thats what I have reported on here.

Its NOT gang busters and currently its not all doom and gloom.
I personally wouldnt buy it now.
Tommorow I think it will range around a bit.
2.6c was a guess other than being out a few points pretty well everything went to plan.

Kris I'm not trying to knock down your trade just give you a veiw not tainted by $430 a tick.
It may not reach 4.1 c but if it did then I would buy (If I wanted it).
Anyway I'm just suggesting you look at how you manage your trades.
If you run out of $$s then you cant play!.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> 2.6c was a guess other than being out a few points pretty well everything went to plan.




No...that is not correct,  re-read what you wrote.  You predicted a surge on open, that did not happen, you also predicted a fall back to its open price or the previous days close, that did not happen and you also predicted a 2.6 close or lower, that did not happen either. so how can you tell me it went to plan?

The only part you got correct was a slight downward trend, thats it!

And you predicted all of this using a chart, and fundementals?

So wrong!


----------



## Joe Blow (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> No...that is not correct,  re-read what you wrote.  You predicted a surge on open, that did not happen, you also predicted a fall back to its open price or the previous days close, that did not happen and you also predicted a 2.6 close or lower, that did not happen either. so how can you tell me it went to plan?




Kris, tech didn't say there would be a surge, he said there *may* be a surge. Big difference. Take another look.



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> I reckon you may get this surge then price will re visit the open or yesterdays close and go on to burn.
> Finishing at below 2.6c.




Kris, I lost $25,000 on UCL five years ago by doing exactly what you are doing. Buying on hype or a surge and then hanging on, all the while telling myself that it would revisit the price I paid.

Needless to say, I was wrong. Very wrong. It was a very expensive lesson. It was also $25,000 I really couldn't afford to lose.

Getting emotionally attached to stocks is not a good idea.


----------



## krisbarry (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Ok point taken, but I think predicting via charting is not always accurate either. 

Joe, did you attempt to average down?

In the end did you sell at a loss, or did the company go belly up?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Joe, did you attempt to average down?
> 
> In the end did you sell at a lose, or did the company go belly up?




Yes, I averaged down. But the price kept on going down.

UCL is still around, but I don't think they will ever see the price I paid again. They are back to mining now. I got burnt in the tech boom like so many others because I didn't have a clue what I was doing. I thought I did, of course. But I was just another mug punter with dollar signs in his eyes. I was treating the market like a casino. That one trade put me out of the market for four years and into debt.

What the whole experience taught me is that you HAVE to set stops, because otherwise you can very well get eaten alive and protecting your capital is the name of the game. Like tech said, if you don't have any $$$$, you don't get to play.

Every now and again, I still treat the market like a casino, but I don't hesitate to pull the trigger and get out if the trade starts going against me now. It's always better (and safer) to watch from the sidelines.

Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## ghotib (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> I just remeber the days memebers on this board and other boards bagged the crap out of me when LVL hit the floor @ 2.5 cents and then, look what happened.  Anything is possible!!!



Kris, 
You told us that you had bought LVL for its long term prospects, and posted a LOT of messages suggesting that it was a sure thing because it was taking advantage a growing market of rapidly ageing baby boomers. You held for what - 3 months? - then sold out. So did you change your mind about its prospects, or did you never intend to hold it for the long term? 

On this thread you're talking as though you're only interested in short-term price movements on small / micro caps and you're trading them primarily on market sentiment as shown in buyer and seller pressure. Is that right? 

That seems VERY risky to me even with tight stops, which you don't use, because sentiment can change very fast and downturns are usually much steeper than recoveries. Still, it's your risk and I wish you well. 

However I think you multiply your risk enormously if you're not clear about why you buy. If you're trading market sentiment, then why would you trade against trend i.e. why would you average down? The only reason I can see is that you expect sentiment to change, but then you tell us that the only signals you use are buy and sell orders, which tell you what sentiment is, not what it will be next. And if those are your only signals, then why so much talk about charts, groups structures, booming markets etc? If you're trying to move market sentiment - well I don't think the combined power of this forum is enough to do that (yet). If you're trying to convince yourself... why do you need to? Better to look for the negatives and only buy when you can't find them. 

Personally I'd seek my thrills in stock cars rather than the stock market :-D

Ghoti


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I held LVL for 10 months, and I still stand by what I said.  It is a rapidly growing market.  Billions of dollars to be made out out the aging population.  Although a long, very long term hold, (Up to 4 Years). I think a little too long for my liking, when I look back at it now.

There are no rules to where I put my money and for how long and in what stocks/sectors etc.

As I have said b4 I have factored in losing the lot too.  A stop loss doesn't stop a company going under right.

At the end of the day most companies try and do the right thing.  Sure there are the horror stories of memebers losing the lot and that does concern me, but it doesn't frighten me either.

I am here to take risks, that is what makes me tick!  Most of the biggest risk takers on this earth gained the most.  Only a very few lost the lot!

Geeez I chucked $23,000 on an eduction and that got me a piece of paper, now that was a risk, with very little reward!

In the big scheme of things the amount of money I am risking is very minor, much less than I spent on my education.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I lost $25,000 on UCL five years ago by doing exactly what you are doing. Buying on hype or a surge and then hanging on, all the while telling myself that it would revisit the price I paid.
> 
> Needless to say, I was wrong. Very wrong. It was a very expensive lesson. It was also $25,000 I really couldn't afford to lose.
> 
> Getting emotionally attached to stocks is not a good idea.




UCL looks pretty strong now


----------



## Yippyio (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> In defence of PNO, I find that as a small cap. company they have branched out into many other companies which will help to keep them afloat.
> 
> Corporate Structure:
> 
> ...





Hi Krisbarry,

Do you know what each of these companies contribute to bottom line or are they dormant shelf companies ? It seems like there are alot of companies which are 100% owned by PNO, are PNO resourced to manage these other businesses ?


----------



## Joe Blow (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> UCL looks pretty strong now




Yes, five years later.   

But it is still nowhere near what I paid. Take a look at a five year chart and things will become clearer.


----------



## Yippyio (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Yes, I averaged down. But the price kept on going down.
> 
> UCL is still around, but I don't think they will ever see the price I paid again. They are back to mining now. I got burnt in the tech boom like so many others because I didn't have a clue what I was doing. I thought I did, of course. But I was just another mug punter with dollar signs in his eyes. I was treating the market like a casino. That one trade put me out of the market for four years and into debt.
> 
> ...




Hi Kris,

Here is another horror story, you might remember when RKN listed (Quicken Software), just at the end of the dot com boom in 1999. MYOB had been going gang busters, RKN was in the same market and for all intense and purpose it should have fired as well.

Day 1: RKN lists & I buy 100 000 @ 2.60, RKN closes down 0.31 cents.
My broker advised me to hang on, it will come back tomorrow and there is a delayed settlement. 

Day 2: RKN closes down another 0.33 cents, broker advises to hang on due to delayed settlement and the stock will come back.  

Day 3: RKN closes down another 0.45 cents, broker says hang on.

Day 4: RKN closes down 0.46 cents, broker puts me into a margin call. I am down $ 155 000 in four days and the broker turns on me like a cut snake demanding that I settle up immediatly.

I then try and sue broker but my legal advice was I don't have a hope.

RKN has never been anywhere near what it listed at and actually got down to a low of 0.07 cents.

What I learnt from this very expensive lesson was not to put all your eggs in one basket, do not fall in love with your position, have an exit plan and brokers are not your friends. I have not used a broker since.

It still hurts to think about this distrastrous trade but the hurt will hopefully prevent me from doing anything as stupid, ever again.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Unsure of how much these companies contribute to the bottom line, or how much funding PNO needs to resource them.

PNO is due to release their annual report this Thursday, so the figures may be inlcluded in it.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Yippyio said:
			
		

> Hi Kris,
> 
> Here is another horror story, you might remember when RKN listed (Quicken Software), just at the end of the dot com boom in 1999. MYOB had been going gang busters, RKN was in the same market and for all intense and purpose it should have fired as well.
> 
> ...




Although this is another horror story, many people say never buy a stock on listing, that is a far greater risk, than buying into a company that is already established.

And many people also say....don't ever listen to brokers either.

At the end of the day it is your money and your investments.

If you had of invested that money yourself you may have done far better off than your broker did.

Also margin lending increases the risks too.  Magnifies the losses!


----------



## Yippyio (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Although this is another horror story, many people say never buy a stock on listing, that is a far greater risk, than buying into a company that is already established.
> 
> And many people also say....don't ever listen to brokers either.
> 
> ...





Agreed, just thought I would put it out there, as much for other peoples benefit as my own.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Phase 1 clinical trials of tripeptofen commenced back in May 05 and will continue for a 12 month period.

Partial results may be released to the market at anytime.  Just another theory to maybe why the surge in share price last Thursday.

I suspect insider trading.

Lab workers etc.


----------



## tech/a (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris.

You keep mentioning insider trading.

What specifically do you classify as insider trading?
What makes you suspect "Insider Trading".
If you can spot suspected Insider trading why hasnt there been a trading halt and an ASIC investigation?

Was "Rogue" on T.V last night.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

It is almost impossible to track insider trading, some get caught, but many can never be found.

Employees tell friends of friends of friends.  Lab results get leaked.  

Volunteers in studies getting results.

Why does a stock listed on the market almosts always rise just b4 a good annoucement?  surely it is not all just all speculation.

Just like the politicians find their policies are leaked to the media, how does it happen, employees, telling friends of friends of friends.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Nice finish for the day, up 16.7% .  Double top at 3.5 cents now.

Extremely low volume, very concerning

Bank balance looks healthier though up $2,150


----------



## Porper (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Nice finish for the day, up 16.7% .  Double top at 3.5 cents now.
> 
> Extremely low volume, very concerning
> 
> Bank balance looks healthier though up $2,150






Yes, very nice, up 16% on volume of less than $600.00, yes that is six hundred dollars.To sell anything like a descent quantity you have to be looking at 0.028 which by my maths is 25% less 

Had one of my scary looks on Hotcopper today, and noticed, must be almost 20 posts by yourself on PNO.Enough said by me on this thread I think.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I ain't selling @ 2.8 cents so a 25% loss doesn't exists.

And yes I posted a lot on hotcopper too, now that is no surprise.

Some of it was just relaying information and some was just simple humour and some was replying to other peoples posts.


----------



## tech/a (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Bank balance looks healthier though up $2,150




Not in the bank yet and as Porper points out could be an issue.
Best of luck.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

True!

But the fear factor of traders is very alarming too.

I somehow don't see PNO folding anytime soon. IMO

To live in fear is to not live at all, I can afford this trade, no matter the win/loss.

I am hearing true horror stories on this board and others about traders losing hundreds of thousands of dollars.

My risk/reward is small in comparison.  If I lose the lot, I just go back to work and beg for more shifts. No dramas!


----------



## Kauri (26 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Don't worry Kris, if it all gets too much you can sign up on the Tripeptofen trials....


----------



## krisbarry (28 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Charting fundamentals:

From the 14th of Sept. A distinct upward trend can be drawn, see chart below.

3 closing lows:

A low of 2.1 on the 19th Sept.
A second low of 3 cents on the 23rd Sept.
And a Third low of 3.2 cents on the 27th Sept.

A double top at 3.5 cents on 22nd Sept and 26th Sept.

Large increase in volume on the 22nd.

Large increase in share price with options too (PNOO) see chart.  Always a good sign that positive news is on the way.


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris the big issue here is VOLUME.
Seriously even the breakout day was weak with only around $150,000 traded.
Would take much more to sustain investor interest.

*Evidently you made up 10% of that!!*


----------



## krisbarry (28 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Yes I have already mentioned in one of my previous post that volume was concerning.

Evidently others made up the remaining 90% of the breakout!


----------



## Porper (28 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Yes I have already mentioned in one of my previous post that volume was concerning.
> 
> Evidently others made up the remaining 90% of the breakout!




Kris, 

The chart in PNO is being manipulated, I see somebody yesterday bought one share so the price would close up 6.6%, I had to have a bit of a giggle, sorry. I do hope the trade is successful for you, but I think it is looking exceedingly risky.

If you look at recent volume spikes, it has made no difference to the overall downtrend, I hope for your sake this pattern doesn't continue.


----------



## krisbarry (28 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

yes I saw that trade too and had a good laugh about it.  I understand the reasoning behind it, but why they even bothered, considering the brokerage fees.

Trade is also being manipulated by this large sell order @ 3.5 cents.

Some concern to the share price must be over AHG.  PNO had extended its funding facilities for a further 14 days.  Maybe AHG is struggling to make alternative arrangements.

Guess it is just a wait and see.  Tripeptofen trials may give holders a glimmer of hope.


----------



## krisbarry (29 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Buyers building again this morning, more buyers, than sellers, ATM

Share Price up, on low volume though, bouncing from 3 cents to 3.5 cents over the few days.

3.5 cents seller is annoying me.  Maybe that is their intention, or maybe it is for shareholders own good.  Stops a too big of a run and then the ASX giving PNO a speeding ticket.

Who knows.

Still think there is something brewing here, keep a close watch. IMO


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Lets say he bought on the spike day.
There was 5 million sold on the spike.
You have 430K and He 1.4mil.
Between you nearly half the action on that day.
There have been 4 trades today.
Totalling 195k.
Hmm this could take a while.
You could hardly say there was interest in PNO.
What did you buy them at Kris?
Have you logged some sells in?
Perhaps to minimise exposure?


----------



## Kauri (29 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris  dont worry about the 3.5c seller.._if it is going to run_  it will only take $50,000 to get rid of the 1,400,000 shares.   : I'd be more worried about all the holders who bought and averaged down on the recent slide who are sitting off screen, waiting. e.g. your holding is not in the sell side, how many others are just waiting??


----------



## krisbarry (29 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Kris  dont worry about the 3.5c seller.._if it is going to run_  it will only take $50,000 to get rid of the 1,400,000 shares.   : I'd be more worried about all the holders who bought and averaged down on the recent slide who are sitting off screen, waiting. e.g. your holding is not in the sell side, how many others are just waiting??




It will either take the money to buy him/her out or they cancel their sell bid.  I am more inclinded to think that they will cancel the bid.

I guess it is similar to LVL, went into a slide and many averaged down.  It did go up quite a lot and many people were able to sell out.

Anything is possible.

I copped it over LVL too, so I am more tough enough to cope with the negatives, the knockers and the down rampers.

I, with many others are trying to pick a low, then buy.  PNO lows have been around the 2 cents mark, now the upsurge to the 3 ish mark.  The way I see it, upwards trend emerging IMO

More knockers are welcome to have their say....LOL


----------



## markrmau (29 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> More knockers are welcome to have their say....LOL



KB, I think PNO sucks elephant testicles. Possibly that means you could double or tripple your money.

A suggestion. If it does run, lock in at least some profit, even if you leave some on the table.


----------



## Kauri (29 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris... I am not being negative, knocking, down ramping, or pumping, just putting into words what I would be dispassionately looking at if I was in a PNO trade. Take what suits you out of *any* post and discard the rest.    
       I genuinely hope that any and every trade anyone takes works out for them.


----------



## krisbarry (29 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

PNO owns 10 Million Shares in AHG, hence the relevance of this post

Advanced Healthcare Group Ltd. (AHG) Company Update:

Resignation of CEO and Appointment of Mr Adrian Loader, a specialist in attracting capital to business'

AHG has confirmed a $1million loan funds from Hawksbridge Limited

AHG is still seeking additional funding to advance its Cottman business.

AHG is working on its  ½ yearly accounts to become re-instated

AHG shares last traded @ 3.5 cents


----------



## krisbarry (30 September 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Reading the 2005 Annual Report and found that the UK listing will not be going ahead, instead a potential U.S. listing instead


----------



## krisbarry (3 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

More reading of the 2005 Report over the weekend found that...

Topical products used externally on the body, such as Tripeptofen face less hurdles in drug approval procedures, than the systemic (internal drugs).

This will enable PNO to release the drug to market at a much quicker rate and potentially save millions of dollars in further research and testing.

Animal testing starts early 2006.

I still think PNO is way undervauled, currently sitting on 3 cents with the potential to earn billions, if successful.

Researchers are now confident that Tripeptofen will have many more applications than a simple topical cream.  

My guess is that it will be used to compliment other procedures as first line defence in accident/emergency cases, to reduce pain and inflamation. Such as sprains, strains, bites, stings, road trauma, medical procedures etc


----------



## krisbarry (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

PNO lodges a new patent specification in the U.S.A.


----------



## krisbarry (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Great annoucement out with PNO and the market didn't even react.  If an annoucement doesn't have dollar signs attached to it, the market are not interested....Far out....give me a break!!!

This is another step forward to protecting the drug tripeptofen, in the USA.

Pharmanet lodges new drug patent in US 

Pharmanet Group Ltd (ASXNO) said its drug development subsidiary, Cambridge Scientific Pty ltd, has lodged a new patent specification in the United States.

The new intellectual property emerged as a result of an ongoing research program into bio-mediators in acute injury models and provides the company with potential additional commercial development for its existing anti-inflammatory and analgesic work. 

I see plenty of potential $$$ here.  Firstly protecting the product, from costly law suites later on down the track, and secondly it stops copy-cats entering the market and stealing PNO revenue streams.

Pain and inflamation are keys areas in all accident/emergency hospital departments world wide.


----------



## Kauri (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Are you sure it is for Tripeptofen??


----------



## markrmau (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> I see plenty of potential $$$ here.  Firstly protecting the product, from costly law suites later on down the track, and secondly it stops copy-cats entering the market and stealing PNO revenue streams.




Actually, from my experience with patents, it CAUSES costly law suits down the track and ALLOWS copy-cats to enter the market to steal your revenue streams.

I filed a patent application last week, and I am feeling as unloved as PNO.


----------



## krisbarry (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Are you sure it is for Tripeptofen??




Further research into the drug tripeptofen found that it could be used in other areas, not just as a topical pain/inflamation cream, according to the annual report.  Hence the need to lodge additional patents, I am guessing.

That is the only drug they have mentioned at this stage.  Maybe they have stumbled across something else?


----------



## krisbarry (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Actually, from my experience with patents, it CAUSES costly law suits down the track and ALLOWS copy-cats to enter the market to steal your revenue streams.
> 
> I filed a patent application last week, and I am feeling as unloved as PNO.




That seems to defeat the purpose of a patent right.  You file to protect, not to have someone else steal it from you or make up their own.

Hope luck comes round for you, markrmau with your patent as it looks like I need a little luck too.


----------



## tech/a (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I have had 2 patents and allowed each to lapse.

Once the product is out people bigger than you with more $$s than you and more Legal people than you,grab your patented product and refine it then market it as their own and leave you with the option of spending (In my case) $100,000s in attempting to prove that their improvements are breaches of your initial base patent and you are infact the original inventor.

Mark is right---never again.
The 2
(1) Glass top rather than slate billiard table bases.
(2) Fuel card --where business owners give you discounts (Participants range from food to retail to liesure--its endless) in fuel credits
EG a bottle of milk 2 credits,A Car 20000 or more.Each credit worth 10c
All is linked to a main data base linked to gas stations.You accumulate a bank of Fuel credits--go in fill up swipe the card and your gone--FREE FUEL!!!

You reckon that would take off.
Me to but in 1988 when I put a patent on it in 4 yrs was un workable to keep Mark will know what I mean.
Tried to revive it 3 yrs ago and one of the biggies has it under wraps.

What would I do next time --sell it to a biggie with a % of profit as part of the deal.Better to spend $$s on a solicitored deal than try to control it.

They have deeper pockets so would make a better go of it.


----------



## krisbarry (4 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

As I am aware most drugs have up to 10 year patents.  After that time elapses, they just add an extra ingredient, that is non-active , then re-apply for another patent.


----------



## krisbarry (5 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Anyone got any tripeptofen this yo-yo chart is giving me a headache...LOL


----------



## krisbarry (6 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Gee...PNO hit the skids today.

Got to find that can opener again for dinner, have a can of 77cent homebrand tuna waitin'

where is that opener?


----------



## Doctor Funko (7 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

been reading about this company here and the speculation about this new antiinflammatory and my first thought is, as a doctor, do we really need yet another antiinflammatory?  there are dozens on the market already, are there any advantages of this one over all the others we already have?  there are already topical gels (voltaren gel) and injectables (ketorolac) recent new ones such as vioxx have been the subject of bad press...  I would be happy for someone to tell me why this new one is any better


----------



## krisbarry (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Tripeptofen is a theraputic ingredient that can provide a broad range of products and formulations with its analegsic and anti inflammatory properties.

PNO can take advantage of this massive global market with tripeptofen that could be used in thousands of new everyday usage products.

What makes tripeptofen special is that it works quite different from exsisting commercial products and therefore can support a broad range of new products.

Here is a medical example of a type of medicine that has many different brands and they work in slightly different ways to achieve the same result.

Lets take SSRI Anti depressant medication for an example.

There are many out on the market, they all do the same thing block the uptake of serotonin.  But they all use different ingredients to do that.
This makes some more or less tolarable to the general public.  Some seem to be more effective with less side effects.  Some cost less and therefore save the taxpayer lots of money.

My sister is a doctor and believes that we need more choice in medications.  Speaking to her recently she seems to think there is a lack of analegsic and anti inflammatory drugs/products on the market.


----------



## Doctor Funko (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

"What makes tripeptofen special is that it works quite different from exsisting commercial products and therefore can support a broad range of new products."
Sorry, but thats not specific enough.  For example, is it less liable to cause ulcers like Celebrex and Vioxx and thus have a better side effect profile?  Or is it somehow more effective at reducing inflammation or causing analgesia, and if so, has it been trialled in fair unbiased head to head trials with older antiinflammatories?  Or is it just a classic "me too" drug which does essentially the same thing as older better tested drugs.  Look, I am quite prepared to be told why it is better but so far theres no info on this, just what sounds to me like a marketing statement.
"Lets take SSRI Anti depressant medication for an example.
There are many out on the market, they all do the same thing block the uptake of serotonin. But they all use different ingredients to do that.
This makes some more or less tolarable to the general public. Some seem to be more effective with less side effects. Some cost less and therefore save the taxpayer lots of money."

Almost every new drug costs more money than the ones it replaces.  This can certainly be justified if there are significant advantages in either it's effectiveness or side effect profile.  Certainly there are some new antidepressants that are more effective in certain types of depression and thus there is a market for them.  But there are many which are introduced for which there is no real evidence that they are any better.


----------



## krisbarry (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I cannot answer that at this stage.  The drug is only in phase 1 clinical trials, and goes under animal testing early 2006.

PNO did mention that further testing has resulted in much wider market for the use of tripeptofen than just a topical gel, so than in itself is proof that more research and testing may result in an even wider marketed drug than previously thought.

Further time and testing will determing its true effectivness, cost and marketability etc.

As for anti-depressant medications some are clearly better for certain types of depression than others.  Also some have the added benefit of treating other symptoms like OCD, Panic attacks, social phobias etc.

So there will always be the argument that more drugs are needed in medicaine, more effective ones, cheaper alternatives, drugs that can treat a wider range of illness, not just the ones that they were intended to be used for.

Topical agents are usually a far safer option, than poluting the whole body with an oral form.  Who knows oneday a drug like tripeptofen may be used as first line defence in pain management/anti inflammatory conditions.


----------



## Doctor Funko (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

i still think this has been over-hyped, we already have some topical antiinflammatories eg. voltaren gel and nurofen gel.


----------



## tech/a (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Think this is dying.


----------



## Doctor Funko (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

as a doctor i can say that a super effective weight loss drug would be the thing.


----------



## krisbarry (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Think this is dying.




Looks that way, but you can never judge a stock by its chart alone, anything is possible!


----------



## krisbarry (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Doctor Funko said:
			
		

> as a doctor i can say that a super effective weight loss drug would be the thing.




Yes I agree, weight gain attracts many nasty health conditions that are costly and drain the public health system.

I worked in a local dental clinic for a number of years and many of the patients were so obese that the dental chairs simply didn't even move into the upright position after dental procedures.  I used to think it was kinda funny... but now I know better.

Its not funny, its a public disgrace, that as a society we are killing ourselves and our kids with kindness.

I accept the fact that some people have medical conditions that make them gain weight or take medication that also adds a few kilos.  BUT there is no excuse for the average Fred and Freeda nerk to be overweight.

We all lose our way in life sometimes and binge a little here or there but what I am seeing now is nothing more than filth.

Even our pets are becoming obese....now that is testiment to the fact that we are just eating far too much.

I also have worked in the hospital system for many years and would on the odd occasion drink a few of  the high calorie drinks given to anorexia patients, and yes I gain lots of weight too.

So there is the proof....CUT DOWN ON DAMN CALORIES, AND GET MOVING!


----------



## krisbarry (8 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				Doctor Funko said:
			
		

> i still think this has been over-hyped, we already have some topical antiinflammatories eg. voltaren gel and nurofen gel.




Still think your missing the point though... after more research PNO announced that tripeptofen has far more potential than just a topical anti inflammatory gel.


----------



## tech/a (9 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Looks that way, but you can never judge a stock by its chart alone, anything is possible!




True.

$20 is possible.
.01 is more likely.

If this had/has the potential you would like it to have---then you would not be alone in accumulating some.
However its trading thinnner than a weightwatchers member.

Just like those on MUL.
If and when it goes you'll undoubtably see it.
Youll have plenty of time and in the meantime you wont be wasting your money sitting--waiting,waiting,waiting,hoping,hoping,looking,looking,talking,talking.

You could have copped a small loss and moved on---or decreased your position and stuck it in the bottom draw.

Kris you said yourself it dented your account.

Actually your like a guy I have in our work crews.
He has potential and always wants more $$$s.
I've sat him down and made it possible for him too.
(1) Gain his heavy vehical licience.
(2) Learn to operate our excavators.
(3) Pay for his education in reading and interpreting site plans.

Everything is to hard for him---so I bypass him.

Youll be happy to know that I intend to bypass you as well.

*Mediocrity fits well with many---enjoy.*


----------



## krisbarry (9 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Everything is to hard for him---so I bypass him.
> 
> Youll be happy to know that I intend to bypass you as well.
> 
> *Mediocrity fits well with many---enjoy.*




Thankyou, I am very grateful for that.

I never asked for your help, you just keep butting in.

I have not sold PNO yet and do not intend to. So anything is possible.  I will only lose money if I sell out at a loss.

Those that held PNO last July would have been shocked when the share price lifted from 1 cent to 13 cents within 3 days on the discovery of tripeptofen.

An annoucement on or before may 2006 will be the one that make or breaks tripeptofen.  The completion of clinical phase 1 trails.  If it fails, then expect 1 cent, if it is a success, expect a lot more.


I have been able trade trade very well without the help of others

PNO July 2004 

*$10,758 profit in 3 hours  (2nd week trading by myself and self taught too)*


----------



## krisbarry (9 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

*What we already know about Tripeptofen:*

* Fast acting (within seconds)
* Low drug complications
* Low side effects
* Anti Inflammatory properties
* Pain relieving properties
* Was discovered within another product already approved 
* 18 Years worth of scientific and clinical use
* Humans have used the drug safely
* Low cost to produce
* Works through the skin
* A new drug that is to be aimed at the lucrative sporting and ageing markets
* The usual hurdles won't apply to this drug, saving time, research and money


----------



## tech/a (10 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

SIE's the one you wanted today!!


----------



## krisbarry (10 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Yes SIE did very well today.


----------



## krisbarry (13 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

New annoucement just out at close of trade on the 13th Oct., sounds good...lets see how the market reacts to this one.

* Pharmanet in distribution agreement with MPL USA *

Sydney - Thursday - October 13: (RWE Aust Business News) -

Pharmanet Group Ltd's (ASXNO) subsidiary Molecular Pharmacology Ltd
(MPL) has entered into a distribution and supply agreement with Molecular
Pharmacology (USA) Ltd (MPL USA).

MPL USA is granted the exclusive right to distribute, market,
promote and/or sell topical therapeutic products for analgesic and
anti-inflammatory use in humans in the USA.

It will be able to utilise the MPL trademarks and tradenames
associated with the licenced product.

MPL currently holds the licensing rights from Cambridge Scientific Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of the company and the holder of the intellectual property.


----------



## markrmau (14 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Depth can be deceiving, but looks a hell of a lot better now.


----------



## tech/a (14 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris.

On the move now.
Hope it goes through the roof for you!

If nothing else you've stuck to your plan!!


----------



## krisbarry (14 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Was out and about today doing the family thing and enjoying the sunshine, so I missed much of the action.

A little run up today was a bonus...after the annoucement.

Buy depth looking much better now, and the close was good too, hopefully she runs again on Monday.  It runs on the smell of an oily rag, I love this stock, just for that fact. Never fall in love with a stock so they say!

There are some stocks that run well and this is just one of them.

Yes I have stuck to my guns on this one, and I am proud of that.  No matter how much others tell me, how wrong my trading methods are, or bag the crap out of the kinds of stocks I buy.  Each to their own I say.

$1,904 today. (not in the bank just yet)

I have broken-even now and are making profit.

OK enough beating of the chest, because Monday I may be left with egg on my face, I hope not.

Bring in the money I say, the sooner I get this house deposit, the better.


----------



## sam76 (14 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris, as someone who eagerly watches your posts, it's good to finally see some modesty. 

It fits you well. 

I know that this is a majority T/A site,  but a lot of people here learn a lot from you through your predominately fundamental opinions.

I'm also gaining valuable knowledge about T/A as well!

Ta,

Sam


----------



## krisbarry (15 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Good to hear Sam, and hope your trading is successful.


----------



## krisbarry (15 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> I, with many others are trying to pick a low, then buy.  PNO lows have been around the 2 cents mark, now the upsurge to the 3 ish mark.  The way I see it, upwards trend emerging IMO




Looks like I might be correct in saying what I said in the above post. Look at the chart and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## krisbarry (16 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Still think this baby has a little more to run on Monday, and if we are lucky Tuesday too, b4 some profit taking occurs.

Well thats my thoughts, as a large trade went through on close of trade on Friday at 3.4 cents.


----------



## krisbarry (19 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Didn't end up running Monday, went backwards instead, and no movement on Tuesday, but look at the market depth (support levels).  

Large levels building at 2.5,2.8,2.9 and 3 cents.  

Appears to be an easy run to 4 cents, and may even run without the need for an annoucement.

Keep a close watch on this one, looking very healthy


----------



## krisbarry (20 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Keep a close eye on the market depth of PNO, note the Brokers at 2.7 and 2.9 with their 1 share parcels buy orders.  Could be some large parcels in this lot.

This would be the most likely reason for a strong buy side, just over 9 millions shares.

Kinda wish they would let us into their little secrets...something must be on the cards.


----------



## Porper (20 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Keep a close eye on the market depth of PNO, note the Brokers at 2.7 and 2.9 with their 1 share parcels buy orders.  Could be some large parcels in this lot.
> 
> This would be the most likely reason for a strong buy side, just over 9 millions shares.
> 
> Kinda wish they would let us into their little secrets...something must be on the cards.





I wouldn't be counting your chickens yet Kris.Maybe a reasonable chance looking at the sell depth but the big bids are way down at 0.03.I think there is a good chance if push came to shove if the price came down, so would the bids.Only my view of it and I hope I am wrong.


----------



## krisbarry (20 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Point taken Porper.  Plenty of chickens being counted right now due to the flu, but thats another story for another thread and another day. LOL

I have noticed that the support level at 3.1 has been growing all day, just short of the 1 million mark.


----------



## krisbarry (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

A cross trade of (1) share occured at the close of trade today, according to a member on sharescene, this is usually good news, a bullish indicator.

I am very much hoping this is true.

I did see this occur recently on PNO, the days following this eventuated in a higher share price as well.

Source:

Sharescene.com
Member - macrae


----------



## Porper (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> A cross trade of (1) share occured at the close of trade today, according to a member on sharescene, this is usually good news, a bullish indicator.
> 
> I am very much hoping this is true.
> 
> ...





At least you have kept your sense of humour Kris, a lot of people are fretting over the recent downturn.

Anyway that one share made the price surge from 0.03 to 0.032.:badsmile:

I had a bad day today but as they say, it is only money.

The market 1 Porper 0.      :fu:  to the market I say.

I'll be back.    :shoot:


----------



## brisvegas (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> A cross trade of (1) share occured at the close of trade today, according to a member on sharescene, this is usually good news, a bullish indicator.
> 
> I am very much hoping this is true.
> 
> ...




what a load of tripe , please explain why it is good news apart from the fact someone says
an order of 1 trade is an indicator a cross trade is about to be made
do you know what a cross trade is ?
all it is  is a trade between 2 entities who use the same broker.
why is this perceived as good ?
i'm all ears


................ pete


----------



## krisbarry (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Anyway that one share made the price surge from 0.03 to 0.032, which in turn made my account balance also surge, back up by $952.

Amazing how (1) share can make all the difference. LOL

Speaking of the market...at the end of this month I have decided to switch all of my super fund into Australian shares.  This downward trend in the all ords has to be nearly done. 

Bring on November I say, and show me some green arrows, my nose has been bleeding far too much of late.  With all that blood, sweat and tears, Australians must be down a few squillion dollars now in their super funds.


----------



## krisbarry (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*



			
				brisvegas said:
			
		

> what a load of tripe , please explain why it is good news apart from the fact someone says
> an order of 1 trade is an indicator a cross trade is about to be made
> do you know what a cross trade is ?
> all it is  is a trade between 2 entities who use the same broker.
> ...




Here is the post from sharescene, member - macrae



> the cross trade (1) is usually good news.
> 
> I know PNO like the back of my hand - I have seen this before with PNO - it is a bullish indicator. Hang in there and remember to lock in some profits on the way up.


----------



## brisvegas (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

All i can do is laugh , what else can you do . please anyone reading this do some research instead of relying on the "bullish" crosstrade at EOD 

ffs


............. pete


----------



## krisbarry (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Ohh well, each to their own.

I saw this (1) share cross trade only the other week on PNO and it went up, so I guess we will just wait and see what pans out for the rest of the week, who will be right?


----------



## brisvegas (24 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Dont make me research this company . i'm sure you might not like what i would reveal



............... Pete


----------



## krisbarry (25 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

You are more than welcome to post your research on PNO, good/bad/ or indifferent.  That is what this forum is all about...

Go on post away, I dare you...

Just a quick calculation of trades that I have executed on PNO, I am still up over $8,300.  So it makes no difference to myself what you post here.

Just make sure you can back up your claims though


----------



## Kauri (25 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris... In no way is this a criticism, _or even, heaven forbid, financial advice_,     but isn't it dangerous to lump separate trades in a particular equity together? 
Personally once I have completed a trade it is history, and in no way influences my decisions/stops if I subsequently re-enter. Each individual trade I make stands on its own merits.


----------



## krisbarry (25 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Just trying to make the example that whatever may eventuate in the future with PNO whether good or bad, I have made much profit in the past.

Of course the past is past and the future is yet to come, although when all is said and done PNO has served me well.  This is the stock that got me from debit to credit in 1 day.  And equally it may bring me into debit again if it fails.


----------



## Kauri (25 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Now, if 276,159 punters all buy 1 share each....    
  ooops...make that 71,459


----------



## krisbarry (25 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

LOL, I guess your keeping me amused, while there is very little action today!


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Still appears to be going in an upwardly direction, according to its lows.

Here is a 6 monthly chart.

Any comments?


----------



## Yippyio (27 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

mmm..........By this chart PNO should be up around 0.032 by Christmas and 0.035 by March 06.


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Yes, anything is possible...as they say slow and steady wins the race right?

Better than a pump n' dump, I guess.

A good pump b4 xmas would be nice...at least that way my family would have a few extra presents under the tree.

Santa...Please come early this year, I promise I have been a good boy! LOL


----------



## brisvegas (27 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

whether my system will work on a dreadful is debatable but its saying to me probable 2c by xmas. fundementals certainly support this view also


................ pete


----------



## brisvegas (27 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

someone selling into the stacked MD , wonder if bids are being pulled and entered lower before fills , something worth watching imo if you hold not that i do .

.......... pete


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Ummm...my family aint going to be happy now...what no santa and no presents...Ohh well if it is a probable 2c by xmas, then I will just hold in and buy more.


----------



## brisvegas (28 October 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

market depth picture

.......... pete


----------



## krisbarry (4 November 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Well the vote has just come in for the general meeting held today.  Voters have decided to dispose of the shares in Molecular Pharmacology Limited (MPL).  This will now enable PNO’s sub. company to go ahead with plans to list on the U.S. stock exchange.  Disposing of the shares also allows PNO to free up some cash for further research and commercialisation of Tripeptofen.

Trading activity increased a little today and shares closed up 0.2 cents to 3.1 cents.


----------



## krisbarry (9 November 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I noticed yesterday a small sell off just b4 the close of trade....here is why...

*Pharmanet advised of default by Medical Products *

18:20, Tuesday, 8 November 2005

Sydney - Tuesday - November 8: (RWE Australian Business News) - 

Pharmanet Group Ltd (PNO) reports it has has received notification from 
the National Australia Bank that Medical Products Group Pty Ltd has 
defaulted its financing arrangements in relation to the facilities which 
were guaranteed by the Company.

These facilities were to be taken over by Advance Healthcare 
Group Ltd (AHG) following settlement of the transaction on 23 June.  

Negotiations have been ongoing with respect to the takeover of 
these facilities by AHG since settlement. In view of the default the 
National Australia Bank has exercised its rights against the Company's 
$150,000 fixed deposit securing the MPG overdraft facilities.

The Bank has agreed to assign the securities to the Company.
The Company is presently reviewing all its options with respect 
to the recovery of the funds in pursuing its rights under the Agreement 
and security documentation.


----------



## markrmau (30 November 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Christmas comes in spades to the krissbarry family. Krisbarry issues big 'screw you' to all knockers. Congrats.


----------



## Dan_ (30 November 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Kris,

Well done on an excellent trade.... I wonder how many relatives will appear out of the woodwork


----------



## tech/a (15 December 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Just noticed PNO and was away 30/11.

I certaintly hope Kris sold on the 30th or next open and didnt keep it.

He certaintly stuck with it and would not have picked up the massive spike had he not held constantly.There was no warning.

Well done and he'd be a very happy chappy.(Hopefully).


----------



## silenthree (15 December 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Yes he must be very happy, maybe he will use his profits wisely and purchase a house.


----------



## Happy (16 December 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

It wouldn't be him talking about himself, probably not.


----------



## websman (16 December 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

I believe this is the same stock that trades as MLPH.OB in the U.S.
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=MLPH.OB

It was close to $2 two weeks ago.  Now it's trading at 70 cents.  

If you read the companies website...  http://www.mpl-usa.com/index.html
Things look very encouraging.  They say they have this big revolutionary drug that has been used in Australia for 20 years and is pending approval in the U.S.

If what they claim is true, it would make their investors very wealthy, but judging by recent trading, I can't help but be skeptical.

Could this be another pump and dump scheme, or is it an unoticed gem?

My investigation continues.


----------



## websman (17 December 2005)

*Re: PNO (PHARMANET)*

Here's an interesting news article.

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/051216/20051216005489.html?.v=1


----------



## juddy (31 October 2006)

hehe...well this might hit a few raw nerves, but I'm watching this for a *trade*. Fundamentals I'll turn a blind eye to for this. There seems to be accumulation going on here, bollinger bands are tightening nicely and a couple of positive days will throw up a golden cross. Over the last couple of years there also seems to be a pattern of a spring-summer climb in the sp.


----------



## psychic (5 December 2008)

Hmm, this one is not moving at all. 

I do note that back in October PNO announced that its USA Patent was allowed for Analgesic and Anti-Inflammatory product Tripeptofen.

PNO now has a new director and options (PNOOA) are about to expire.


----------



## psychic (9 December 2008)

Oh my god sitting on PNO is like watching paint dry or grass grow, move

Hope too see a little action before the options expire


----------



## psychic (17 December 2008)

juddy said:


> Over the last couple of years there also seems to be a pattern of a spring-summer climb in the sp.




Is this spring-summer going to produce the same results, a rise in share price that is? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## F-P (20 January 2010)

PNO up 63.6% in early trading day, before going into trading halt (re: production status).

Logic would suggest that it relates to their last ANN in early December:

_The Company has received confirmation from Quantum Pharmaceuticals Pty Ltd (Quantum) that production of ThermaLIFE ® Cream will commence in early January.

The increased testing processes of raw materials should further ensure the efficacy of the finished product. QA and QC processes should be completed by the end of the calendar year with production commencing shortly thereafter.

Regulatory clearances for the relaunch will follow the completion of the testing program.

The Company will further update shareholders on progress early in the new year.​_The groundwork has been set for some good news.  I look forward to seeing how this unfolds!

DISC - I own PNO shares.


----------



## evas34 (21 January 2011)

How is the distribution agreement with Crossmark Australia go? Is anyone here have some insight of this matter, Director have said the agreement will become unconditional in early January. I am just tired of waiting now.


----------



## evas34 (28 February 2011)

The discussion for this stock have been escalated in other forums as the initial sales approaching, just would like to throw some fire here, and quoted some of their opinions:

_As everyone knows i own truckloads. I am still very confident that soon ( i have been saying that for a while now) we will see pno rerated.
The last (price capping problem)is now gone.
I think the cap raising sophs have held the price back. (and i ask the question for all of us shareholders, would u do the same...the answer is probably be yes)
By doing so other shareholders have lost on increased price, but now they have their fill, the lid will come off!

now if PNO can replicate ego I will be a happy little rebel!

Next week could start the re-rating....Lets see if big volumes for sale at .009 still...all the .008 got bought...but remember if the sophs sold their .00656c shares they still make 20% at .008c! Some may be tempted...but greedy as they are , i am sure they want to make money from the options ...so we must be well north of 1.5c within 4 months for that to happen...imo well over 2c by June 30th or lots higher depending on the rollout of thermalife.
The options conversion money will pay for savantac, and red plus tripeptophen.
holders if you have waited this long a few more months could be rewarding..._

here is another one

_evening all. 
I like to mention the big game we are about to enter regarding pno and its current distribution deal with crossmark. 
Many would agree that PNO once pumped, is pumped beyond its actual value or fair price during the spike period so to speak. 
What would be a fair value based on 2000 outlets as mentioned in their announcement.? its anyones guess, but to take a conservative approach i did a calc. 
basically 2000 outlets to sell 2 tubes a day @ 320 days a year
open for a profit of $2 per 70g tube. 
This gives us a total profit value of 2.5M
2.5m profit / 1100 shares on issue gives us .00227
So what is a fair P/E ratio for a company like PNO? well i based it on 10. They say anything below 10 PE ratio is either in stall mode or in decline regarding profits.. so i tend to think that we are on a climb as a company and the future looks bright especially with its extended products not too far away hopefully. 

Anyway .00227 @ 10 P/E ratio gives us a fair value of .023c.
We all know pno can get pumped way beyond its fair value, and probably will. The problem is the makret wants to see real progression and not maybe or soon or whatever.. 

One major question is, regarding crossmark and its 2000 stores... is this going to happen from the word go? or filter over many months?... 
2000 stores 30 tubes per store = 60,000 tubes... hmm is possible.. 
I spoke to a pharmaceuticals manufacturer months ago and was told that they batch in 1-2 tonne capacity's. 
So you would be looking at 400 odd tonne with 60,000 tubes at 70g. Could be done in 2-3 days.. 

The company needs to come out with sales strategy, promotion, marked development and information regading international expansion with thermalife.. 

I dislike the fact the company is not feeding us shareholders information regading to current progression. During these times it is important to notify the shareholders as to what is going on to leave out the frustration and guesswork... Last thing you want to do is sell out nad realise you could of just make a 200-300% profit. 
It does not matter how big or small a company is, its all about creditability, workmanship and strategy.. 

I believe we are on a winner, its just taken 10 steps to get there instead of 5 steps of what it should of taken.. 
The time is the biggest killer as we are paying john a nice salary.. 

not long to wait imo for a re-rating and information. Have to get this placeent out of the way which i feel is coming due to .009 being stacked up. _


----------



## haddadf (27 July 2011)

PNO holders on HotCopper not happy with managements handling of the companies affairs especially with the distribution of Thermalife are discussing behind the scene on approaches to deal with managements inaction.

One of the approaches we are contemplating is getting a shareholder on the board to try to protect all investors interests.

If you are interested email: pnomeeting@gmail.com Details required are name, e-mail address and Number of shares held.

http://www.hotcopper.com.au/post_threadview.asp?fid=1&tid=1513919&msgno=6990966#6990966

Cheers


----------



## barney (11 November 2011)

The announcement on Tuesday of the Company Chairman buying 30 million shares on market for around $150K looks interesting.  He already owns a swag of options so his buy looks genuine.  

Given the ASX rules regarding Directors buying shares etc, I'd say there could be an interesting announcement to the market in about a months time.

If this product is as good as they say it is, and its eventually goes Global in sales, the current market cap will look very tiny.  I've bought a few just in case the smoke turns into fire before Xmas


----------



## System (15 June 2017)

On June 15th, 2017, Pharmanet Group Limited (PNO) changed its name and ASX code to Calidus Resources Limited (CAI).


----------



## barney (6 February 2019)

Large resource increase for this little battler …. Spike off the recent lows on the news.  

The Chart prior to today indicates there may be more problems than meets the eye so watching out of curiosity only.


_

 Total JORC 2012 Mineral Resource (Measured, Indicated and Inferred) for the  100%‐owned Warrawoona Gold Project now stands at:  21.2Mt at 1.83 g/t Au for 1.25 million ounces1   

Significant growth of 75% increase (1.25 million ounces) in total contained ounces  from the previously announced December 2017 Mineral Resource   

The Mineral Resource contains a high‐grade component estimated to contain:  14.6Mt @ 2.37g/t Au for 1.1 million ounces2   

Resource remains open both at depth and along strike, potential exists for further  resource growth   Resource will be incorporated into the Pre‐Feasibility Study, which is progressing  and due for completion in Q3‐CY2019




_


----------



## myrtie100 (1 March 2020)

This is my pick for the March tipping competition, it took a little while to find a chart I mildly liked due to the corona virus action this week!.

CAI has recently broken through a line of resistance with increased volume.
The past week has seen the price ease down to test that resistance area with reducing volume.
And that last long pin bar could be a good short-term sign.

Fingers-crossed, as this crazy stockmarket does it thing with this latest hysteria


----------



## greggles (31 May 2020)

CAI going for a run after convincingly breaking through resistance at 35c.

On 27 May the company announced that it has executed a Heads of Agreement under which it can earn an interest of up to 70% in tenements that host the Otways Project and Reedies porphyry prospect, 50km from its flagship Warrawoona Gold Project in WA's Pilbara.

The Feasibility Study on the Warrawoona Gold Project is due in the September quarter.

Interesting to note the heavy volume in the last couple of weeks. Someone building a large position?


----------



## noirua (27 September 2020)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2021)

WARRAWOONA GOLD PROJECT 

...... ON THE PATH TO GOLD PRODUCTION IN WESTERN AUSTRALIA 

MAIDEN MEASURED MINERAL RESOURCE 
• _Measured -12.5m by 12.5m drilling _
_• Indicated Resource - 25m by 25m drilling
• Large (10m x 2.5m by 2.5m) LUC model -includes significant dilution due to block size _
_• Resource open at depth and along strike_

*Ore Reserves of 14.3Mt @ 1.2g/t for 547koz *
• _Wide (up to 35m) ore zones _
_• Detailed drilling shows higher grades than wider spaced drilling 
• Strip ratio of 3.6 @ 0.3g/t cutoff –4.8 at 0.5g/t  cutoff _
_• Schedule feeds plus 0.5g/t cut-off results in 1.2 g/t open pit feed grade for initial 5.5yr_


_DFS highlights production of 90koz pa at LOM AISC $1,290/oz over an initial 8-year mine life_
_On track to commence main construction in Q12021_
_Dual strategy of project development and aggressive exploration_
Total Pre-Production Capital $120m
_CASH (30 Sept 2020) $26M 
DEBT FACILITY AVAILABLE $110M_


----------



## noirua (29 March 2022)

Live charts
Longer term: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^CAI&p=5&t=1
Daily: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^CAI&p=0&t=1
Company Website: Https://www.calidus.com.au
Trades: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=trades

Under construction – Average production of 90koz pa at LOM AISC $1,290/oz – initial 8-year mine life ,First gold due 1H 2022






Stage 2:​Expansion to 130koz pa via inclusion of Blue Spec Project funded through operational cashflows





Expand 1.7Moz Resource Base through near-mine and regional exploration





Management team are proven mine developers & operators with a strong track record of wealth creation


----------



## noirua (13 April 2022)




----------



## noirua (1 May 2022)

April 2022 - Presentation
6 April 2022


			https://www.calidus.com.au/wp-content/uploads/Euroz-Gold-Day-Presentation-April-2022.pdf
		


Quarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report


			https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/cai/2d6a1c45-164.pdf
		


26 April 2022

Calidus commences ore processing at Warrawoona


			https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/cai/8c86ec30-483.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2022)

out with the Quarterly, and a plunge in SP

_mill feed during the quarter was adversely impacted as result of COVID-19 related workforce disruptions that restricted ore tonnages to the processing plant and subsequently resulted in: _
_• Lowering of the head grade material feed to the mill  
• Increased stockpile depletion _
_• The ROM cut-off grade lowered to 0.4g/t 




_


----------



## The Triangle (11 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> out with the Quarterly, and a plunge in SP
> 
> _mill feed during the quarter was adversely impacted as result of COVID-19 related workforce disruptions that restricted ore tonnages to the processing plant and subsequently resulted in: _
> _• Lowering of the head grade material feed to the mill
> ...



CAI had a very lofty valuation relative to the NPV of their project.  Now that they are in production and have an additional deposit to mine, I think at 36 cents right now (roughly $155M market cap/$245M EV) this is one of the interesting WA investments out there.   

However, the difference between 0.78g/t actual vs 1.01g/t planned production grades for the quarter is massive - that's about $10 million in "lost" revenue for the quarter - by my estimate they are probably only bringing in about $60/tonne in revenue at that grade - and I imagine their operating+corporate costs are in the $55/tonne range.

And of course, all of a sudden, the $20 million capital raising in late August looks more and more suspect.  This is a small deposit at around a 4:1 strip ratio mining sub-1g/t dirt in a remote part of WA - cash is critical and I noticed that cash balances were omitted from that quarterly update which is why I suspect a reason why the share price has been hit this hard.  

The statement below (page 2 quarterly) is laughable.  I don't buy that you can mitigate the loss of 13% of your ore - surely that was in the original feasibility presented to the market? If so, what are the consequences of 13% ore loss?  And how does the resource model grade reconcile 100% when the actual vs planned grade varies by +20%?    Anyways, it's early days and there are bound to be some issues - but it's all too often that we see companies underperform not overperform, at least it doesn't appear that the capital costs have blown out.


----------



## The Triangle (Thursday at 6:11 PM)

Huh???  I thought that they already hit commercial production ages ago... 

Grade is still dog💩 and costs are not great at over $2000/oz, add in sustaining capital, regular capital, corporate costs, and they can't be in a good position right now.    "Cash Cost" is the lowest possible number they can publish - and 'processed' is probably the highest possible number they could use (if they had holdover from November) - I personally would have preferred to see recovered & mined as well.  The information in these pre-quarterly reports is absolutely useless on its own.  Why is the board wasting my time with these garbage releases?

But what worries me most is that the chairman of CAI is also the chairman of CHZ (which I hold) - And I wonder if the stink of the poor performance of CAI since hitting production is impacting CHZ?


----------

